# 1945 Military Columbia



## crazychevelleman (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone have any hubs, spokes, for my rebuild. 26" wheel 36 spokes .120g or 11 Guage 10 5/8".


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 4, 2012)

I have ND Model D hub 36 hole with the wider flange and larger spoke holes. Send me an email to mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com if interested and I wll send pictures.


----------



## crazychevelleman (Feb 4, 2012)

Email Sent


----------



## SteveBarber (Feb 6, 2012)

*Spokes*

Try www.huskybicycles.com The code number for them are 561-106.  They are 10 5/8" long. They come in packs of 50.  I have bought some and painted them.  The spokes are stainless steel, so you should sandblast or sand the spokes to help the paint stick to the metal.
Since the rear hub is larger than the front hub, it seems like the spokes would have to be different lengths.   Does anybody know if this is true?

 I am ready to lace mine up.  I will let you know my success or lack thereof.  Here is a link to a video that seems to be helpful.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIU6mi0K4Y4

-Steve
1943 Columbia.


----------



## crazychevelleman (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice steve thanks for the Vid.


----------



## SteveBarber (Feb 13, 2012)

*Spoke length*

Well, I started lacing up my wheels this weekend.  I used a Bendix heavy duty 36-10 front hub which is very close to the original Eclipse hub.  The 10 5/8 spokes worked well.  But...as I suspected, the spokes for the rear wheel are too long.  I just ordered some 10" spokes (561-109) part number.  I will try these out.

-Steve


----------



## crazychevelleman (Feb 22, 2012)

Guys I hope you dont tar and feather me for doing this. But, I had this Troxel pan laying around, so I decided to put it to good use. I had bought a WWII seat frame from HowieBikeman. I took the pan and knocked out the two rear bolts. Re-positioned the pan and re-drilled the new holes. I then recessed the holes as to counter sink the bolt heads. I then spot welded it from the top and smoth it out with the grinder. Im no professional when it comes to welding but, hey you cant see it once the padding and leather goes on. I have more to do like filling in the two holes, but I wanted to show it to you. and see what you think?  **Braces for a smack**


----------



## SteveBarber (Feb 23, 2012)

*Spoke length*

Great job on the seat pan,  BTW, I ordered new 10' spokes for my rear hub from Husky bikes.  I laced it up and.....I think I really need 10 and 1/4 inch spokes....Considering that this bike will be used as a historical display and not ridden much, I think that I will leave it as is.  I think that I have enough threads engaged to prevent them from pulling out.  Husky only offers the 11 GA spokes in 10" and 10 5/8 inch.  To get 10 and 1/4 inch spokes, you probably would need to have them custom made.  I may consider shortening my left over 10 5/8 spokes in the future.  I tried to determine the thread pitch on the nipples and i did not have a die that matched the pitch.  I looked through my considerable die collection in both standard and metic and struck out.


----------



## crazychevelleman (Feb 23, 2012)

Steve post sum pics when you get a chance. Check out my new tires thanks to stingrayjoe.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 7, 2012)

SteveBarber said:


> Try www.huskybicycles.com The code number for them are 561-106.  They are 10 5/8" long. They come in packs of 50.  I have bought some and painted them.  The spokes are stainless steel, so you should sandblast or sand the spokes to help the paint stick to the metal.
> Since the rear hub is larger than the front hub, it seems like the spokes would have to be different lengths.   Does anybody know if this is true?
> 
> I am ready to lace mine up.  I will let you know my success or lack thereof.  Here is a link to a video that seems to be helpful.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIU6mi0K4Y4
> ...




I pulled the original spokes off of my 1943 Columbia's rims and both the front and the rear spokes are 10 5/8" long. For the rear hub you need to do a 4 cross lacing vice a 3 cross lacing and it will work. Look at pics of original bikes and you will see how they are laced. No need to use 10" spokes.


----------



## SteveBarber (Mar 8, 2012)

*rear lacing*

That makes sense on the 4 cross lacing.  I would not think that they would use two different length spokes.  Thanks!


----------



## Craig Johnson (Mar 8, 2012)

Hope these pictures will help with the lacing. Its a Military rim ,that I blasted and primed it 30 years ago.


----------



## crazychevelleman (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is my attempt at the Persons Tool bag! It is important to note that I have never worked with leather before.


----------



## crazychevelleman (Mar 21, 2012)

Here are the WWII military handlebar grips. they are the same as the original OD green ones. I tried to get the originals but could not. I bought a set that are visually correct. I then covered them with OD simi gloss paint from mullins Jeep parts. http://www.mullinsjeepparts.com/sto...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=126&category_id=8


----------



## Bozman (Mar 21, 2012)

crazychevelleman said:


> Here is my attempt at the Persons Tool bag! It is important to note that I have never worked with leather before.





Awesome Job on the tool bag. Where did you get the buckle hardware?


----------



## crazychevelleman (Mar 25, 2012)

JD, I got the buckles from some old leggings. Goloshes have the same buckles.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks! I was hoping that you found a modern supplier for the galoshes buckles. I found a source that makes reproduction raincoats but he won't give up his supplier of the buckles.


----------



## crazychevelleman (Mar 28, 2012)

Ebay has tons of used galoshes. tear'em apart.


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 14, 2012)

Okay, here is the before and after of my seat, Finished. I tried to age it and I think I messed up. This is my first time ever working with Leather and my first time doing a seat from scratch much less a tool bag. I must say, It was fun! Enjoy!!


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 14, 2012)

Here are some pics of the bikes Progress!




















This is a vid of me at the Fort Richardson WWII Reenactment this year. I am demonstrating a 1903 Pederson model Springfield w/grenade launcher attachment for the crowd.
http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj109/crazychevelleman/?action=view&current=P2240030.mp4

Here is our barraks. Watch the Vid, If you listen closley you can hear the wind blowing thru the walls, it was so stinking cold!
http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj109/crazychevelleman/?action=view&current=P2240041.mp4




Some friends


----------



## vontrike (May 14, 2012)

What a great job on the bag and seat cover. Those are my last two items I need yet. I bought a girls Columbia a while back for 10 dollars. As I was tearing it apart I realized that it had the same chain guard and I believe the front fender as my military. I took a second look at the girls frame and realized that I could make a cool looking clone out of it. Then a week ago, I bought a 1979 Columbia Big Mac for 40 bucks, as it had the heavy duty rims with a Torpedo 2 speed, plus a pretty close looking set of handle bars. So, for 50 bucks I have a military looking bike my wife can ride.


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 14, 2012)

Thats my next project, to get the wife a clone military bicycle to ride with me at reenactments! I am glad you like the seat and bag.


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 15, 2012)




----------



## crazychevelleman (May 22, 2012)

I wanted to post a few pics of my Military Bicycle progress as it almost done. My rims, 12g spokes and hubs are at the shop. I am having the wheels built and balanced, so those wheels that are on the bike now will come off when the others are done. What do you think?


----------



## crazychevelleman (Jun 8, 2012)

Shes finally Finished!


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 8, 2012)

Amazing - I especially like the fade from black to OD on the wheels...

Lando


----------



## crazychevelleman (Jun 10, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for helping with this build First I thank GOD thrue Jesus Christ my Lord for the wisdom, finances and ability to do this! I want to thank the Cabe and everyone involved, this is a great site! I want to thank HowieBikeman, stingrayjoe, Catfish, Richard, Denny Hair, SteveBarber, Bozman, MrColumbia, redline1968, Nickinator, Craig Johnson,  Mullins Jeep parts, and everyone from the www.theliberator.be and G502 website. Thank you everyone! Here is my vid of the short test ride.

http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj109/crazychevelleman/?action=view&current=P6090003.mp4

Semper Fi!
Ooh Rah!
Ken


----------



## mruiz (Jul 29, 2012)

very nice Job, that is a real beauty.
 Mitch


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome, just great. And nice leather work too....!

Kudos!!!!!!


----------



## crazychevelleman (Nov 5, 2012)

Fort Oglethorpe, "Rembering our Heros Weekend". I took the bicycle to a veterans event and the response was awesome. She rode like a dream. Hear are a few pics and my Living history group: http://pattonthirdarmy.com/


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2012)

Great Post!!!!! super restoration, pics too!


----------



## Stony (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice restoration! I've been trying to find one myself. 

I noticed that the sprocket is painted black and that is the first one either original or restored that I've seen that color. Is this just something you did or did someone provide documentation that military bicycles had the sprocket painted black at some point?

By the way, what is the serial number?


----------



## crazychevelleman (Mar 18, 2014)

Stony said:


> Nice restoration! I've been trying to find one myself.
> 
> I noticed that the sprocket is painted black and that is the first one either original or restored that I've seen that color. Is this just something you did or did someone provide documentation that military bicycles had the sprocket painted black at some point?
> 
> By the way, what is the serial number?




Something I did, I have see some pictures of originals black but most were Olive Drab.


----------



## milbicycleman (May 12, 2014)

Nice restoration, but I think the black painted parts take away from the originality of the bike considering its supposed to be painted all OD.


----------



## rwdfresno (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you have the dimensions for the side cups on the bag?


----------

